# Mitchell Inglis body repairs



## Caped Crusader

Has anyone here had any work done at Mitchell Inglis, or know anyone that's had work done, - good or bad?

They are based in South St in Whiteinch in Glasgow. They are Porsche, VW, and possibly SEAT/Skoda approved repairers.

My car was repaired previously by a garage that I can't name at the moment in case it prejudices any potential court case. 

The repair was not anything complicated. The first go they had at repairing my car, they did a very poor job of colour matching with the original paint. I took the car back to them and complained and they agreed to do the job again. 

On the second attempt however, they cut major corners. They masked round the door handles, failed to remove even easily removable trim, masked very poorly leaving very obvious mask lines everywhere. And, fundamentally, the colour match was still not right. 

Anyway, after getting the car independantly inspected, and after writing a strongly worded letter to the garage, the garage eventually verbally agreed for me to have the car repaired elsewhere.

The car is a Porsche Boxster. Hardie Inglis is one of the garages that I am considering using. Another garage I've got in mind is Audi Glasgow's bodyshop.

I'm interested if anyone has any opinions of either garages.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spooks

Both are reputable bodyshops, both have various manufacturers approvals, Mitchell Inglis is the bodyshop for Porsche Glasgow so have plenty experience of the marque. Be clear when you book the car in about your expectations, tell them how particular you are and how you will go about checking thequality of the work, a good bodyshop wont be fazed by this and will rise to the challenge , a not so good shop will start with the excuses before the cars even booked in. Always remember, you get what you pay for, never expect miracles if your paying pennies!!


----------



## Caped Crusader

Spooks, thanks for your reply.

I agree with what your're saying. I did exactly what you're saying with the original repairer of my car and they still made a mess of it!

:devil:

Unfortunately, it would appear that even being an 'approved' bodyshop does not guarantee a good job.


----------



## ChuckH

My Nieces Hubby works at that bodyshop ! Im more than happy to have a word with Him with the instruction that the job Must be done to the highest possible standards !!...................................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Caped Crusader

ChuckH said:


> My Nieces Hubby works at that bodyshop ! Im more than happy to have a word with Him with the instruction that the job Must be done to the highest possible standards !!...................................:thumb::thumb:


That would be good.

I'm hoping they would do a top job without any prompting though. One thing you could maybe find out for me is, if you don't mind, who the best painter in the place is. That way I can ask if he could paint my car if I end up using them. Feel free to send me a private message if you want.

Oh, and your sig picture made me laugh out loud. Just recently I was watching a bit of Harry Enfield on YouTube. This is one of my favourite clips...


----------



## ChuckH

I will be seeing My Mate tommorow And will find out the full SP. Then I will contact You via PM. 
Great clip that one !! Blimey how old would that be ? Dont think They would get away with some of that now ! Mores the pity ......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Caped Crusader

ChuckH said:


> I will be seeing My Mate tommorow And will find out the full SP. Then I will contact You via PM.
> Great clip that one !! Blimey how old would that be ? Dont think They would get away with some of that now ! Mores the pity ......:thumb::thumb:


Chuck,

Any news at all about Mitchell Inglis?


----------



## amcfad

Having been around many of glasgows body shops i have to say that mitchell inglis is one of the best out there ! 

As previous poster said just tell them what you are expecting, im sure they will deliver. :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Caped Crusader said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Any news at all about Mitchell Inglis?


I haven spoke to My contact there I was waiting to hear if You were definatly using them first ??


----------



## sczscoob

There's a Mitchell Inglis up here in Moray ( Keith to be exact) They do all the insurance jobs up here, they've got it pretty much sown up around here. My Focus has been up there twice for accident damage & the second time it went in, it had to go back 3 times. It was all reported to the insurance company. 
There paint job was fine, but they machine polished one side of the car and i don't think i've seen holograms like it!!!:doublesho They took off the back bumper without removing the towbar and scratched the bumper & plastics, so i had to get a new bumper. :devil:
I had a nightmare with them, there far to busy to be honest & don't take the time or attention to detail before the car goes back to the customer.


----------



## Caped Crusader

ChuckH said:


> I haven spoke to My contact there I was waiting to hear if You were definatly using them first ??


I am pretty much sure I'm going to use them. I'll give you a shout once the car is about to be booked in.

Cheers.


----------



## ChuckH

Caped Crusader said:


> I am pretty much sure I'm going to use them. I'll give you a shout once the car is about to be booked in.
> 
> Cheers.


No problem. Soon as You do I will ring him . I feel sure He will have no problem talking to You direct on the phone if it helps .............


----------



## Agar

BTT

I'm thinking of using Mitchell Inglis to get my front bumper re-sprayed. How did your paint job go with them Caped_Crusader?

Thanks,

Agar


----------



## Caped Crusader

I have just, last week, come to a settlement with the garage that originally Fxxxxd up my car. I'm now in a position to get my car repaired. However, I'm going to wait till February - most bodyshops are really busy just now with the spate of accidents after the cold snap.,


----------



## mtxfiesta

ive just had my front bumper done by mitchel ingles (sp) in south street and they have done a poo hot job wold highly recommend them


----------



## Caped Crusader

Right, a quick update. My car is booked in for repair at Mitchell Inglis on Monday 1st March 2010. I'm getting all the right vibes from them and am expecting a good job. 

The garage that originally repaired my car twice, and for which it is now having to get re-done, was Helensburgh Toyota. 

Anyone else had any bodywork done there? If anyone is thinking of having any done, I would steer clear. Painted by Stevie Wonder, quality checked by David Blunkett, and then Tony Blair trying to convince you there is nothing wrong with it!

You may ask, why the hell would I take a Boxster to be repaired by a Toyota dealer? The reason is, I have been using the service department for the last 15 years almost without incident and for all manner of cars, including the Boxster. I was naive to think I would get the same quality of service from the bodyshop.

Lesson learnt.


----------



## Alan W

Hope it works for you CC - please keep us updated. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Caped Crusader

Thanks Alan. I'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## OCDMike

Caped Crusader said:


> Painted by Stevie Wonder, quality checked by David Blunkett, and then Tony Blair trying to convince you there is nothing wrong with it!


:lol:

Haha! Best quote ever lol..


----------



## Caped Crusader

*Pictures added*

Here are some pictures of the repair carried out by Helensburgh Toyota. The 'A' pillar and the wing mirror are original paint. The door and the front wing have been painted. Was I being too fussy saying the colour match is not good enough?


----------



## caledonia

Glad to see you have got the car booked in.
Wish you better luck this time and hope it goes well for you.
Gordon.


----------



## Agar

Thanks for keeping me up to date Caped Crusader - I'm looking to get mine booked into Mitchell Inglis in April or May.


----------



## stevie_m

Hello there,

Gonna resurect a thread here, I have a rust problem on the passenger door (two places no bigger than a golf ball).

Looking for a good place to sort it out, I know about Mitchell Inglis or Hardie Inglis as I know it don't need that level of workmanship... does anyone remember when it was at the expressway where Honda now sits ?


----------



## GlasgowRob

ks coachworks cotton st dalmarnock. real enthusiasts as well as great at what they do.


----------



## a_kerr

*Any update on work?*

Hi, I was just wondering if the original poster (or anyone else for that matter) could comment on the quality of the finished work produced by Mitchell Inglis in South St, Glasgow.

They are obviously a large bodyshop, presumably turning out a significant number of repairs, but from the limited number of reviews I've found (about 6 all on one site) they don't come out in a very good light at all.

I appreciate that people are more inclined to air their views when not happy about something, but it would give me some peace of mind if I could get some positive feedback from the good people out there........


----------



## allan1888

My octavia vrs has been in 2 times this year due to people hitting my car. Both times I couldn't fault Mitchell Inglis the colour match was perfect and the repair first class


----------



## Prism Detailing

I have seen work from them which has been awful....both Porsches, one a Boxster and another a 911 cab. Both should never have been allowed to leave in the standard they were, initially i thought they struggled with refining their work with serious buffer trails, but the second one i saw had cracked paint, dust spots and more.....


----------



## a_kerr

Thanks for the two people who have taken the time to reply. So far the opinions are evenly divided.

Is there anyone else out there can that feedback their experiences of Mitchell Inglis? 

I need to make a decision soon, and I'm struggling to come up with a decent alternative. Another option given to me was Douglas Park BMW in Hillington. Anyone any thoughts or experiences of them?


----------



## Rgk Detailing

A regular client of mine has used them to have the bonnet of his 911 repainted, and it was a top job! 

the quality of the work may of course depend on which painter carries out the work.

Richard


----------



## CraigQQ

the quality of the work should be less than a tiny difference in a quality bodyshop depending on the painter..
sure one of the might get it a little flatter the way they spray ect.. but in terms of "good paintjobs" that sort of thing should really be quality control.

comparing Rgk's and prism's statements to me reads as terrible quality control... if they are allowing cars to go out as prism describes.. but capable of producing "top notch" work aswell.


----------



## Prism Detailing

If i was allowed to post the video you would be shocked....the owner is keeping it unlisted on youtube as I think he is taking it further with them....

Im sure they probably have good days and bad days.....


----------



## allan1888

a_kerr said:


> Thanks for the two people who have taken the time to reply. So far the opinions are evenly divided.
> 
> Is there anyone else out there can that feedback their experiences of Mitchell Inglis?
> 
> I need to make a decision soon, and I'm struggling to come up with a decent alternative. Another option given to me was Douglas Park BMW in Hillington. Anyone any thoughts or experiences of them?


personally i would avoid Douglas park Bmw in hillington they recently repaired my brothers bmw 3 series coupe the door they replaced was fine, the colour match was fine but when they machine polished the car they took the paint round the wheel arch and the edge of the front wing completely back to primer and then handed the car back without sorting it.

Glasgow Audi in hillington get good reviews but are pricey as they are a main audi bodyshop.


----------



## Caped Crusader

If you're fussy, I would avoid Mitchell Inglis. I wasn't overly impressed with their work. I ended up getting my car professionally detailed after they'd done the work to bring it back to the best condition possible.

In contrast, my brother recently got his Seat Leon repaired by the Audi bodyshop in Hillington. I examined it in minute detail and I have to tell you the work was the best I've seen come out of a bodyshop yet. You absolutely could not tell what panels had been resprayed or replaced. What's more there were zero swirls on the fresh or old paint. They appeared to have machine polished the car to a VERY high standard. If I was getting bodywork done now, that's where I'd go.

By the way, I have no affiliation to Audi in any way.


----------



## a_kerr

Thanks again to all those with input. To answer the previous posters question - yes, I am fussy. I wouldn't even let the supplying dealer wash it when I took delivery, and sent it to some of the respected members on here to have it cleaned & polished properly. In nearly 3 years it's just done 4,000 miles and was totally mint, as I've probably spent more time cleaning it than driving! http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1715588

I have started to form the opinion that whilst Mitchell Inglis have the capability of turning out a decent job, the quality control doesn't seem to be there and it would likely be a coin toss as to whither it would have to be returned a number of times before I'm happy. I don't have the time or inclination for that kind of hassle!

Very interesting to hear good things about Audi in Hillington - it's practically on my doorstep as well, which doesn't hurt. Does anyone else have and experiences or information on the work that they produce?


----------

